# Coastal Shipmasters



## Lawrence Coker

Sailed with several good coastal shipmasters Jimmy Jewsbury in particular comes to mind. Any other notable Master's come to mind?


----------



## Keltic Star

Les Bowler of Everards, 1960's


----------



## Frank Holleran

Johnny Morrison, Cory's Coastal Tankers ,1960s


----------



## duquesa

Jimmy Jewsbury was indeed one of the best. Sailed with him a long time and still in touch.


----------



## ROBERT HENDERSON

Capt. Ted Overton with Everards Tankers.

Regards Robert


----------



## Chris B

"Dusty" Everett,
Les Davis,Gordan Brown,etc all F.T.E men and a lot more to.

regards
Chris b


----------



## thedon59

Terry Kelly
Glen Light and Dennison Shipping. Anybody know what he is doing these days?


----------



## lakercapt

George Patience of Gibson Rankin


----------



## tom roberts

Capt J.Mc Gann Torwood 2 1 59 to 11 3 59 when she was sold to new owners happiest ship ever on great skipper allways game for a laugh,good memories.


----------



## Hamish Mackintosh

Stevie clarks,Surtees, Stark, and Griffiths, and BEA, Teddy Eolls


----------



## tom binding

another more recent skipper is Dave [the ogre] Oglive. from Gillie and Blair,Franco British, ARC marine


----------



## E.Martin

Captain David Hughes from Anglesey was Master of SS Yewtree 1950.
Captain Crowther MS Beverleygate 1955.


----------



## tzinieres

Captain DJ(Jack) Moyes, Comben Longstaff.


----------



## Hamish Mackintosh

E.Martin said:


> Captain David Hughes from Anglesey was Master of SS Yewtree 1950.
> Captain Crowther MS Beverleygate 1955.


Did the Yewtree not sink off the east coast around 1951/2 or have I got the wrong "Tree"?


----------



## E.Martin

*Yew Valley*

I think you are thinking of the Yew Valley I think she was lost on the night of the east coast floods.


----------



## granty

Hi Tzinieres
I sailed with Capt Moyes Oct Nov Dec 68 in the Winchesterbrook he was good Captain very Funny always had a good yarn to tell he wood have in fits of laughter he started his sea going in the sailing barges out of Maldon was in Everards before Comben Longstaffs 
Cheers
Granty


----------



## backsplice

what about PARA HANDY surely one of the finest masters of the coastal trade !!!!!


----------



## Hamish Mackintosh

E.Martin said:


> I think you are thinking of the Yew Valley I think she was lost on the night of the east coast floods.


Yes thats the one,I knew it was Yew something, thanks for that H


----------



## tzinieres

granty said:


> Hi Tzinieres
> I sailed with Capt Moyes Oct Nov Dec 68 in the Winchesterbrook he was good Captain very Funny always had a good yarn to tell he wood have in fits of laughter he started his sea going in the sailing barges out of Maldon was in Everards before Comben Longstaffs
> Cheers
> Granty


Hi Granty, yes I sailed with Captain Jack in 1971 and again during 1973 and 1974.He was a good shipmate both onboard and ashore, where he insisted on calling him Jack and onboard Captain, both my wife and I became good friends with him and also his wife Beryl, who has now passed away.Him and his wife were Godparents to our first daughter.
The last time I spoke to him was when his wife Beryl died,I haven't heard from him since. I wonder if he is still around?


----------



## granty

Hi Tzinieres
If Jack is still about he must be some age I was 22 when I was with him Pete Robins was the Mate Hughie from Newlyn was C/E it was a good ship to be in
If you do speak to him give him my regards grant from shoreham
Cheers
Granty


----------



## tzinieres

Hi Granty, I sailed with jack, Pete, and Hughie Tonkin on the Winchesterbrook in 1971. Jack, after leaving Comben Longstaffs set up 
his own company. He bought two coasters:- the Eddystone and the Gemstone and ran them for a few years, then when he had enough of that he sold them and went Master of the Autostrada and the Autobahn, car carriers. He did other work before retiring, but I'm a bit vague on that.
Pete Robins went with Carisbrook shipping then I think he went ashore as a postman in Truro.
Hughie Tonkin Finished on the local trawlers as I did out of Newlyn. I did several trips with him there,he past away a few years ago from cancer.
All the best Bill.


----------



## granty

Hi 
I saw peter in shoreham when he was master of the eddy stone then when he was master with carisbrook he had one of the Rhine barge type ship I can't remember her name even though I discharged her and swept her out as one of the crew got fed up with the mate and hit him with the broom I knew hughie had died but I did also see him in shoreham in the Dunany or the Hope the two ex Kelly ships that Damian Mundo bought he was a smashing fellow great to be with also Peter was a good man taught me a thing or two and give me a few good bollockings
Cheers
Granty


----------



## tom binding

*coastal skippers*



tzinieres said:


> Captain DJ(Jack) Moyes, Comben Longstaff.


Was Capt Moyes skipper of the Winchesterbrook /


----------



## granty

Hi Tom
He was he took her over from a Capt Griffice ??who had her from new but he died of cancer 
Cheers
Granty


----------



## tzinieres

There was another Skipper on the Winchesterbrook, who only did relieving by then, his name was George Moir, getting on a bit by then, He was there when I joined. I don't think he did much after that.
You know I was just thinking prior to coming on this site and reading Tom's post, that out of all the members of this site ,that there where just us two that knew the guys that we are talking about. 
all the best Tzinieres.


----------



## Hamish Mackintosh

granty said:


> Hi Tom
> He was he took her over from a Capt Griffice ??who had her from new but he died of cancer
> Cheers
> Granty


Hey Granty I was with Capt Griffiths on his last trip, I helped carry him him ashore in Shoreham and he died shortly after, a great skipper, he had had cancer some years before also, he had lost half of an ear to the curse, he was rather fond of a spot of Gin as I recall That was on the old coalburner" Petworth"


----------



## granty

Hi Hamish
I spoke to him once when he was running to Shoreham with Cement Clinker from Holland Ijmuden he was married to a Dutch Lady I believe and a great friend of Capt Curtis who I knew very well as he lived in Southwick
Cheers
Granty


----------



## Hamish Mackintosh

Hey Granty Old Griffiths also lived in Shoreham too, the night we helped get him ashore, she(his wife) was there,and went with him in the ambulance


----------



## tom binding

*coastal skippers*



tzinieres said:


> There was another Skipper on the Winchesterbrook, who only did relieving by then, his name was George Moir, getting on a bit by then, He was there when I joined. I don't think he did much after that.
> You know I was just thinking prior to coming on this site and reading Tom's post, that out of all the members of this site ,that there where just us two that knew the guys that we are talking about.
> all the best Tzinieres.


Hi Tzinieres i was brought up in Scilly and know a few of Steveos crowd, i went, to sea on the Queen of the Isles Scillonian, Winchesterbrook{capt Moyse 1967} and Worceterbrookc[capt O"keefe ]did 10years in the pusser and went back to coasting till 1987. regards Tom


----------



## tom binding

*Capt Moyse*



granty said:


> Hi Tom
> He was he took her over from a Capt Griffice ??who had her from new but he died of cancer
> Cheers
> Granty


Hi Granty thanks for the comformation i sailed with him in 1967, Hughie Tonkin was c/eng ithink the cook was a geordie by the name of Robson


----------



## granty

Hi Tom
I was also in the Warwickbrook from 03.69 till 09.69 the CE was Stan Macleary?? He lived in Penzance but I believe he came from the Scillies I met him years later in Shoreham in the Durhambrook I think it was she came in for engine repairs
Cheers
Granty


----------



## tzinieres

tom binding said:


> Hi Tzinieres i was brought up in Scilly and know a few of Steveos crowd, i went, to sea on the Queen of the Isles Scillonian, Winchesterbrook{capt Moyse 1967} and Worceterbrookc[capt O"keefe ]did 10years in the pusser and went back to coasting till 1987. regards Tom


Hi Tom, I didn't go fishing until the mid seventies. First boat was the Elizabeth Ann Webster,with Frank and Roger Knowles, ( both deceased now) It was the first and the only beamer owned by Steavo's at the time. Spent some time in the Scillies. I recall one occasion when we were forced to spend a week on St. Mary's because one night while sheltering from bad weather, we spent a night on St. Agnes in the one and only Pub, courtesy of the Swan Dancer,when we got back some what inebriated the engineer decided he would go to sea.So he started the main engine revved her up so much that the throttle jammed open and the engine ran away seizing the engine up. About a week later the Excellent came and towed us back to Newlyn. By then nearly all the stocker had gone and some of the catch. A good time was had by all hands,Stevo thought he was punishing us.
Regards Tzinieres.


----------



## tzinieres

granty said:


> Hi Tom
> I was also in the Warwickbrook from 03.69 till 09.69 the CE was Stan Macleary?? He lived in Penzance but I believe he came from the Scillies I met him years later in Shoreham in the Durhambrook I think it was she came in for engine repairs
> Cheers
> Granty


Hi Granty, sailed with Stan on the Cornishbrook, 73-74, he was Chief.
Poor old Stan passed away about 3 years ago. Tzinieres.


----------



## granty

Hi Tzinieres
I'm sorry to here that but I'm 67 now and they were all a lot older than me
When I was in the Winchesterbrook there was a 2nd mate. Called Ralf George he came from Sennon Cove he was only a few years older than me
Cheers
Granty


----------



## tom binding

*coastal skippers*



tzinieres said:


> Hi Tom, I didn't go fishing until the mid seventies. First boat was the Elizabeth Ann Webster,with Frank and Roger Knowles, ( both deceased now) It was the first and the only beamer owned by Steavo's at the time. Spent some time in the Scillies. I recall one occasion when we were forced to spend a week on St. Mary's because one night while sheltering from bad weather, we spent a night on St. Agnes in the one and only Pub, courtesy of the Swan Dancer,when we got back some what inebriated the engineer decided he would go to sea.So he started the main engine revved her up so much that the throttle jammed open and the engine ran away seizing the engine up. About a week later the Excellent came and towed us back to Newlyn. By then nearly all the stocker had gone and some of the catch. A good time was had by all hands,Stevo thought he was punishing us.
> Regards Tzinieres.


Hi tzineres, interesting thing about Stan , his son Stephen also did a spell in C/Ls i met him in Cork once ,he then went to Trinity House and was lost from the Seven Stones. Also remember Frankie i cant remember what boat it was but remember he was towed back from Scilly i lent him my oilers for the trip that was the last i saw of them 
Regards Tom


----------



## tom binding

*coastal skippers*



granty said:


> Hi Tzinieres
> I'm sorry to here that but I'm 67 now and they were all a lot older than me
> When I was in the Winchesterbrook there was a 2nd mate. Called Ralf George he came from Sennon Cove he was only a few years older than me
> Cheers
> Granty


Hi Granty, Ralph George became a coastguard at St Davids Hd i met him when he did a relief as skipper of the Ardent sadly he died of cancer a few years ago,A true gent
Regards Tom


----------



## granty

Hi Tom
As I said I was younger than the people in those ships I'm 67 so if there 10 years older Than me they are getting on in life but I liked Ralph he left us to go into a ship called trevesco ?? His grand father had been mechanic in the Sennon Lifeboat and I met him one time
Cheers
Granty


----------



## tom binding

*coastal skippers*



granty said:


> Hi Tom
> As I said I was younger than the people in those ships I'm 67 so if there 10 years older Than me they are getting on in life but I liked Ralph he left us to go into a ship called trevesco ?? His grand father had been mechanic in the Sennon Lifeboat and I met him one time
> Cheers
> Granty


Hi Granty, i am only a year behind you.i believe you are in the Shoreham area i have run in there with the Brandon and laterly with the 
Canarveon with oil for powys duffrin


----------



## granty

Hi Tom
I remember the brandon and her sister the colston also the esso ceanarvon??
There s no oil into shoreham now and it's been 15or so years since a cargo of coal came here
Cheers
Granty


----------



## tom binding

granty said:


> Hi Tom
> I remember the brandon and her sister the colston also the esso ceanarvon??
> There s no oil into shoreham now and it's been 15or so years since a cargo of coal came here
> Cheers
> Granty


Hi Granty, the Esso Canarveon was sold to Crawleys who ran bunker and fresh water barges on the Thames and the Esso was dropped from her name when i was on her
cheers Tom


----------



## tom binding

granty said:


> Hi Tom
> I remember the brandon and her sister the colston also the esso ceanarvon??
> There s no oil into shoreham now and it's been 15or so years since a cargo of coal came here
> Cheers
> Granty


i can remember a pub in Portslade?? near the eastern end of the basin also a collier in the basin i think it was the james rowanTom


----------



## granty

Hi Tom
The pub at the east end of the canal was the Adur Now The Blue Lagoon
And the James Rowan was at the Power Station
Cheers
Granty


----------



## Hamish Mackintosh

granty said:


> Hi Tom
> The pub at the east end of the canal was the Adur Now The Blue Lagoon
> And the James Rowan was at the Power Station
> Cheers
> Granty


THe Seahouses and the Windmill were the places of choice in my day's circa1952-7


----------



## granty

Hi
The seahouse closed in the 60s and the windmill closed about 3 years ago and now a block of flats
Cheers
Granty


----------



## gadgee

Hamish Mackintosh said:


> Did the Yewtree not sink off the east coast around 1951/2 or have I got the wrong "Tree"?


The Yewglen ran aground in fog at Beadnell, Northumberland.

See:-

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/132419/title/mv-yewglen/cat/523


----------



## Hamish Mackintosh

Too bad, progress I suppose, we would use the Seahouses for a good game of darts, and the Windmill for the local "Talent" and the dances,Just ask Benny he knows all about them


----------



## tzinieres

granty said:


> Hi Tzinieres
> I'm sorry to here that but I'm 67 now and they were all a lot older than me
> When I was in the Winchesterbrook there was a 2nd mate. Called Ralf George he came from Sennon Cove he was only a few years older than me
> Cheers
> Granty


Hi Granty, Yes I get what you mean, its strange how you tend to think of them in the context of when you knew them. There's an inscription on the clock face of Madron church near me. Which says "Watch and Pray Time Hastes Away".
I don't recall Ralf George but I Knew Robert George from Sennen, its a local name, could of been his brother.
tzinieres.


----------



## granty

Hi Tzinieres
Yes it only seems like yesterday when I was 22/23 45 years ago a young fella fit strong have a go at any thing,now I go to sleep when I sit down and time has hastened away
All the best
Cheers
Granty


----------



## beedeesea

[QUOTE
I don't recall Ralf George but I Knew Robert George from Sennen, its a local name, could of been his brother.
tzinieres.[/QUOTE]

Sailed with a Cornish Chippy named Derek George on "Dunkyle" 1962, any relation?


----------



## tzinieres

Hi beedeesea, I dont know the person in question but there is every
chance that they are related. I'll have to make some enquiries on that one
tzinieres.


----------



## tzinieres

granty said:


> Hi Tzinieres
> Yes it only seems like yesterday when I was 22/23 45 years ago a young fella fit strong have a go at any thing,now I go to sleep when I sit down and time has hastened away
> All the best
> Cheers
> Granty


Hi Granty, Im a bit younger than you,i'm an old kind of fit person. On my 65th. birthday i treated myself to a light weight carbon fibre road bike,. It is a very fast but hard ride with a saddle like a razor. So you need all the padding in you're shorts you can get. I can,t take much more than a couple of hours sitting on it, which equates to about 25 miles or so. Its very hilly around here, so you get a decent work out.
Every morning I start with a 3 mile walk with the dog and a couple of shorter walks during the day. So life will have to drag me kicking and screaming into old age.
all the best, Tzinieres.


----------



## granty

Hi T zinieries
Well done on all the exercise I do try and have a walk most days along Hove Seafront about 3miles but I only go for pleasure I don't believe in getting cold or wet through and then get I'll I still go to work I am a (and I use this term lightly) a ships agent in shoreham and the London River not that I do any ships in shoreham now as the company I was agent to ceased trading but I have some Dutch and Belgium Dredgers I look after very good crowd and it's not hard work just being about when they need you now the better weather is on it's way I will do more walking I see that little church you talked about is just at the back of Penzance I went there twice with coal and as you know out of there and to Newlyn to load about the shortest trip between two ports
Ah well I'm going to sit in the chair and think of all the places around west Cornwall you will be riding through
Cheers
Granty


----------



## GFZU

Hi, my first post on here.
Tzinieres, Yes I knew Jack Moyes, Hughie Tonkin & Peter Robins. I sailed on the Winchesterbrook in July 1968 with the late Capt Ernest Griffins younger son on what was basically a holiday (for us!). The Master was Capt Carey who was revieving Jack Moyes. Earlier (Sep 1966) we had done a trip on the Westminsterbrook Felixstowe / Rotterdam while she was on chater to Fishers and in their funnel colours. Seems odd now but we were carrying road trailers on a scheduled Lo/Lo service opposite the Pool Fisher. Tha Master was Capt Shaw.

Mike


----------



## jim egan

*Good Skippers*



tom binding said:


> another more recent skipper is Dave [the ogre] Oglive. from Gillie and Blair,Franco British, ARC marine


Hi Sailed with Dave on the old Moray Firth 4 and Camilla Weston. Good guy,straight as they come. Use to live in Edinburgh/Leith not sure which. 
Regards Jim Egan


----------



## beedeesea

tzinieres said:


> Hi beedeesea, I dont know the person in question but there is every
> chance that they are related. I'll have to make some enquiries on that one
> tzinieres.


Thanks, Tzinieres.

Brian


----------



## tom binding

*coastal skippers*



jim egan said:


> Hi Sailed with Dave on the old Moray Firth 4 and Camilla Weston. Good guy,straight as they come. Use to live in Edinburgh/Leith not sure which.
> Regards Jim Egan


Hi Jim, were you mate on the Brandon under Hurricane Jack Suckling i was an AB aboard her, Regards Tom


----------



## Pedro Barcos

Bob Burford.
I sailed once mate with Bob Burford and we were bound for Barking from Hamburg on the "Helena Jayne", early one morning he relieved me as we were coming down the Barrows and reprimanded me for having the chart out ! he said anyone who sails mate with me should not need a chart to navigate the Thames anyway i handed him the wheel and went to bed, a few hours later i woke up and all was quiet, looked out of my porthole and we were high and dry on the Maplins,,well done Bob i thought..


----------



## skiboo

iknew pete robins well he was skipper on klazina /c when ihad heleen/c back in the 80s pete was areal gentleman didn,t know where he went to and if he is still around were all getting on now but many agood time was had rgds skiboo
bob angus


----------



## jim egan

*Brandon*



tom binding said:


> Hi Jim, were you mate on the Brandon under Hurricane Jack Suckling i was an AB aboard her, Regards Tom


Hi Tom, yes i was mate with Jack what a character he was. I ended up in the N/Sea late 80s and retired 2 years ago. If my old memory serves me right you lived down Cornwall/Devon area? Nice to hear from old shipmates. Regards Jim


----------

